# Getting feed ready during Sandy



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the cattle in a back pasture on the other side of a small brook. They are starting to eat some hay so I've been taking a round bale over to them every couple days. Last year when vermont got hit with all the rain that little brook became a torrent that nothing could cross. So just in case I took three round bales over to them. They should be fine for a few days if I cannot get to them. They have a brook on three sides and a swamp on the forth and about 8 acres if they need it.

Looks like we may get some weatha Martha


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We are gettin it now. Rain and more rain. Up to 2 feet of snow 90 miles from me. Unbelieveable


----------

